# Ident Needed Please



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Can anyone tell me what these are? By these, I mean the long tubular creatures. It is a poor photo, they are actually pure white and have been multiplying quite rapidly.


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Not sure what they are. I have the exact same thing. The wife and kids are calling them ( excuse the language) penis plants.......lol
Will follow this thread so I can find out as well.
Mine seem to inflate up during the day and then deflate at night.
I do have the same question out on reefsanctuary.com as well. Will let you know if I get a result.


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

They seem to be growing on the two pieces of rubble that I got from IPU, so they would have a Vanatu origin then. I believe that my puffer bit/ate one of them and I didn't notice any signs of ill effect, nor have any more been nibbled on ....

And they are also brackish tolerant with mine being at 16/18 sg.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Probably a scypha sponge of some sort:
Melev's Reef - Visual Identification


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

Mine definitely looks like a scypha sponge, but not as hairy though. Thanks fiskiu.

Even the sponges are infinitely interesting, and making it that much harder to resist my urge to set up a reef tank ...


----------



## Chewie (Jul 21, 2010)

Thsnkyou for your help. I can sleep in peace now knowing its not bad for my tank.


----------



## whatigot (Apr 30, 2010)

IMO....they look like Tunicates to me...which I believe are related to sponges...


----------



## darb (Apr 21, 2010)

do Tunicates always have two holes, I can only see one on mine and they have hair like structures that encircle the opening also.


----------



## fkshiu (Apr 22, 2010)

Regardless of whether they are tunicates or sponges, the good news is that they are absolutely innocuous.


----------



## Ron99 (Apr 22, 2010)

+1 to all fkshui said. They are most likely scypha sponges. The ones I have are not fuzzy either (except for the hairs around the opening).


----------

